# SERAPHIM



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Does anyone has info on SERAPHIM! I just found out i have one. Can you tell male from female? Do they need friends? Please let me know anything! 


Link for pictures: http://community.webshots.com/user/birdlover130


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

HI!

Just like with any other pigeon breed, you cannot tell the sex by looking at it. If it lays an egg, only then will you know it's a female! Seraphims are a breed just recently developed, and so they are not that common, and are listed in the rare breed's website: http://members.aol.com/fancyclub/rbpc.html 

They have a message board near the bottom- you could post questions there that deal specifically with the breed, as others there will have some.

You are quite lucky to have one and just found out- they are very expensive to buy! Like, $300??

Also from what I hear, they have no homing instinct, so you can't let them fly around outside much. They are a show pigeon.

I'm sure others will have more info on them. That's all that I know.

Take good care of it!

Suzanne


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Suzzane is right, the Seraphim is new to the pigeon world, developed by Anne Ellis developed this breed, she can be reached at Anne [[email protected]]
I have about 30 birds at this time. I sell them for 30.00 each plus shipping. If you do not have a shipping container, this will cost an additional 18.00.
Shipping pigeons using the US postal service is not a problem at this time.
The Seraphim pigeon is a beautiful bird, not a great breeder however, and not a bird to let fly free outside. 
Read the article on this website called Sara is a Handfull...(homepage...on right side).
This tells about a baby Seraphim raised by hand into adult.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Why is it rare? don't they sell them?


----------

